# firearms



## Richard S. (Feb 5, 2003)

its sad that the times that we live in can inspire such a question,   but , does anyone supplement their training with firearms training?


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 5, 2003)

I don't go shooting anymore, nor do I own a firearm any longer, but I did both at one time.

It didn't really have anything to do with martial arts training; I just did it because I thought it would be a good skill to have in this day and age.

Cthulhu


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 5, 2003)

I never shot a gun much less held one. I was personally not interested in them nor am I today.


----------



## Mon Mon (Feb 5, 2003)

I plan in the future to because its good to know how to use the most advaced weapons you can


----------



## Blindside (Feb 5, 2003)

I got back into firearms a couple of years ago, I was coming up with a philosiphy that I should be able to competently use any weapon I should run across.  

I learned to shoot pistols in high school and rifles from way back in my Boy Scout days.  Since I got back into firearms, I have some basic safety and one self-defense course.  My brother-in-law is an instructor under Farnam and has gone shooting with me to give me some tips.  I also go shooting with my some co-workers and my boss who are both federal law enforcement officers.  

Personally, I think anyone who believes in training for self-defense should get exposed to firearms, you never know when the skill will come in handy.  The use of firearms most certainly qualify as a martial art, assuming you are training for self-defense.  

Lamont


----------



## Baoquan (Feb 5, 2003)

I own a light gun for my playstation - does that count? I kick @ss at Point Blank 

My dad taught me to shoot and took me hunting when i was a kid - but i dont own any guns now.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 5, 2003)

My relatives (on my fathers side) all live way back in the country and much of the food they put on the table came from hunting or fishing.  I was trained to shoot a rifle at an early age and learned handgun fireing and hndleing later in life.  I still shoot occassionaly because I feel it is a good skill to have. I have also lived in a few area where drivebys and random shooting where an everyday occuurance so it was A good idea to know how to handle a firearm.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Feb 5, 2003)

why yes i do... i practice about twice a week... shooting from different positions (standing, prone, kneeling), also from different ranges (3', 3 yards, 10 yards, 15 yards and 20 yards), also practice with different sized targets from 3" diameter to 12" diameter. personally i think everyone should learn how to use a firearm. simply to learn how the weapon functions and what its strengths and weaknesses are. just as you do with empty hands, knifes, or other martial arts weapons.


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 5, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 5, 2003)

Being an avid hunter I own many guns, and feel I'm competent enough to use them if the need should arise.  I also have my concealed weapons permit.  I don't carry on a regular basis, I use it to allow me to carry a pistol when hunting.  

I to agree that we should be efficient in any form of self defense that is at our means.  Besides it is the right of Americans to keep and bear arms.


----------



## Quick Sand (Feb 5, 2003)

I work as a military reinactor in the summer so I learned to fire 24-pounder smooth bored muzzle loading guns (aka "big a$$ cannon's") and 6-pounder breech loading armstrong guns (a smaller moveable field gun or "cannon").  Each of these actually requires a 7 person team to fire. I've also walked around with a mid-1800's rifle several times but I'm not part of the crew that fires them so I've never held a loaded one. We never actually use shot in anything we fire either though. Just gun powder so we get a nice sound and a flash but nothing actually get's projected out the muzzle.  

I like telling people that I spend me my summer causing small explosions though.  :lol:


----------



## Seig (Feb 6, 2003)

A resounding yes.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Yes. *



She shoots as well!!!!!! My kinda woman....... 

Please dont beat me up!   *runs*


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 6, 2003)

yes.
often.


----------



## Richard S. (Feb 6, 2003)

yeah, i thought there were a few folks out there that did. it seems since 9/11 my training has taken on a new feeling- its a lot more serious than it was. Now i train not only for myself, but for my family as well.  Trouble is, i cant decide whether or not its paranoia or practicallity that has me at the range as many nights a week as im in the kwoon


----------



## chufeng (Feb 6, 2003)

Yes, I do...rifle, pistol, and shotgun...
as well as edged weapons, pole weapons, and bow and arrow...
I've been shooting since 1968...

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## MountainSage (Feb 6, 2003)

yes I train in close quaters disarming techniques.  I am a large person and train on the theory that an attacker will be well armed, drunk, crazy or high as kite to willingly attack me(6'2", 320lb).  I don't shoot firearms at anything because I can't hit the broadside of a barn.  I'd have better luck holding the barrel and beating some thing than shooting at it.  I even miss with a shotgun.

Mountain Sage


----------



## Doc (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Richard S. _
> *its sad that the times that we live in can inspire such a question,   but , does anyone supplement their training with firearms training? *



Actually Ed Parker once said, "I supplement my firearms training with Kenpo." remember if you're going to name your weapons, you start with the most potent first.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Feb 7, 2003)

I would love to learn to shoot handguns defensively, and apply it to my martial arts skills, maybe Seig can take me under his wing and teach me the basics............

  I don't know about handleing the recoil and noise though


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 7, 2003)

The noise really isn't bad inside the range, if you have those ear muffler things on. You don't get headache or tinnitus either. Outside it disperses some. 

The recoil isn't much of a factor in smaller weapons, and by the time you move to larger calibers, you are able to adjust. 

I just think there are things that everyone should know in life- how to shoot, change a tire & do a tune-up, drive a stick, pick a lock, stuff like that. What if you had to shoot & couldn't. I dunno, I just like improving my odds in life where possible. 

Besides, hitting the ten-ring is a rush!


----------



## Seig (Feb 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *I would love to learn to shoot handguns defensively, and apply it to my martial arts skills, maybe Seig can take me under his wing and teach me the basics............
> 
> I don't know about handleing the recoil and noise though *


Do *NOT MAKE* me smack the living *$h1T* out of you!
:roflmao:


----------



## Seig (Feb 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *The noise really isn't bad inside the range, if you have those ear muffler things on. You don't get headache or tinnitus either. Outside it disperses some.
> 
> The recoil isn't much of a factor in smaller weapons, and by the time you move to larger calibers, you are able to adjust.
> ...


Jill,
Pete was yanking my chain.  I am a skilled shooter, combat and LE trained, and I still learn a *lot* from that "Dummy."  He has forgotten more about firearms than most people will ever know. and he has not forgotten a whole heck of a lot.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Feb 8, 2003)

:rofl: 

Seig,

Thats it ruin my "come hither said the spider to the fly routine....."

  Then why can't I remember the #$%^ Techs???

  This "senior moment/motion" stuff is getting way uncool for this spindley little old guy.  Mr C. will be having puppies when he sees spaz of death, I mean dance of death, i mean  what was I talking about???????


----------



## Seig (Feb 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *:rofl:
> 
> Seig,
> ...


Practice, practice, spastic, practice.
You don't have anything else to d o today, go hang with Wilbur for a bit and see if your memory doesn't improve.:lol:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> [    Mr C. will be having puppies when he sees spaz of death, I mean dance of death, i mean  what was I talking about??????? [/B]




Gosh, I hope you aren't trying the extension part on the end. I'd be scared to be your partner!!! :rofl:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Feb 8, 2003)

Seig,

Hang with WHO!!!!!! :barf:


jfarnsworth - Extension part?? Huh?  I just BARELY understand Delayed Sword and Blocking set.............

I better stop, or TessMania will give me another "Bloody Beak" technique.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *jfarnsworth - Extension part?? Huh?  I just BARELY understand Delayed Sword and Blocking set.............*



Ok, I just thought the way you said spaz of death that you were actually doing the full technique of "Dance of Death".


----------



## Richard S. (Feb 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *Actually Ed Parker once said, "I supplement my firearms training with Kenpo." remember if you're going to name your w eapons, you start with the most potent first.   *


         i stand corrected...    now, does anyone have a preferred  caliber weapon?  ive tried a .45 , .357sig  and so far ive decided that a .40sw provides the characteristics im looking for............nuthin but love.


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 8, 2003)

Own several, 
Preferred .40 Sig Saur P229
Nothin' but love,

-Michael


----------



## Seig (Feb 9, 2003)

How can one not love the Atchison 12 Ga?  It has a 50 round box magazine, that alternates double 00 Buck and slugs.  Of course, the Childers has a similar set up using a drum magazine, less muzzle climb and a somewhat reduced recoil.
I think Mel Gibson said it best, "Uzi, when you are serious about home security."


----------



## Stick Dummy (Feb 9, 2003)

It ain't what you got, its how you use it............

   I have a good  friend with a rusty old Chinese 9mm, but doubt he would miss out to 40 or so yards.

 Anything ABSOLUTELY 100% reliable, with good ammo would work for me. 

Guess a Kimber .45, or SIG P-229 .40 are as good as any for my palsied skills.


----------



## Seig (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *It ain't what you got, its how you use it............
> 
> I have a good  friend with a rusty old Chinese 9mm, but doubt he would miss out to 40 or so yards.
> ...


:rofl:


----------

